# Burger Hole



## Dethfromabove (Apr 5, 2004)

This simply refers to the the threaded hole in the riser (handle), just above the grip, that is typically used for mounting the arrow rest.
WELCOME TO ARCHERY!!! I'm sure you'll run across many, many more unfamiliar terms, just hang in there and never be afraid to ask.


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

An old time archer Vic Berger invented a cushioned and adjustable pressure point for the sight window of bows. It required a threaded hole thru the riser. This was so popular over the years that the manufacturers adopted it on all the bows. It is currently used to mount most of the rests used today and is also used as a reference for the correct vertical point for the arrow to mount. There are still some people that still use it for the intended purpose.


----------

